
Control plane based on docker built-in swarm( Apache 2 license) - xds2000
https://github.com/Dataman-Cloud/crane
======
Dataman_Cloud
A docker control panel based on latest docker release 1 point by Dataman_Cloud
20 minutes ago | hide | past | web | edit | favorite | delete Crane,
maintained by dataman-cloud, is a docker control panel based on latest docker
release. Besides swarm features, Crane implements some badly needed
functionalities by enterprise user, such as private registries authentation,
ACL and application DAB(distributed application bundle) sharing. The smart
fuzzy search function give user quickly access to the desired page. Crane can
help storing registry auth pair, from where you can choose a predefined
registry auth pair when deploying a DAB, without the need to docker login when
access private image. Crane can also help sharing your private images with
your coworkers easily. Features

Swarm features: Portal every feature of swarm almost. Crane has highlighted
the common swarm functions and improved the user experiences through the
friendly frontend.

Stack templates management: User can save a running stack as a template, by
which others can deploy repeatly.

Image management: The private image owned by user can be publiced to others.

Fuzzy search: A in-memory index maintained by the backend serves the function.

Node operation: Crane details about a node such as kernel version, docker
info, docker images and also containers running on the node.

Network Management: The overlay network CRUD.

Registries Authentation Managment: You can save your private registry
username/password pair to Crane, with which a to-be-deployed stack with
restricted image access can attach. Webssh: Command 'docker exec' is the magic
behind it.

GitHub：[https://github.com/Dataman-Cloud/crane](https://github.com/Dataman-
Cloud/crane)

Demo

Please visit [http://crane.shurenyun.com](http://crane.shurenyun.com)

Username: admin@admin.com

Password: adminadmin

Note: the above is a demo site, unstable and maintainless.

